# Gene roaster CBR101 - Modification



## Voocash (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm thinking about implementing a second thermocouple into my CBR101 and use it to log temperature data via USB.

Has anyone attempted such modifications already?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Kind of....

I modded to take temp measurements via bluetooth for a bean mass probe. It has broken because of my awful soldering and I'm yet to fix it with a new wi-fi version but have the parts on hand.

Where do you plan to take measurements? If it's from the heater box it should be easy enough to slip a bare thermocouple wire in there alongside the existing one, same with the exhaust.


----------



## Voocash (Jan 16, 2020)

Interesting, could you link your bluetooth and wifif bean mass proble?
I'm thinking about putting a thermocouple next to the built-in one at the exhaust.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Not sure how much you'll gain from that vs the gene display. But look at my signature for the link.


----------

